# Newbie goat questions



## georgialee (Feb 14, 2011)

I have some newbie questions for y'all! 

1.  Can goats go in with horses (well, just one full grown horse, 2 ponies, and 2 foals)?  We have 3 lines of electric fence, the lowest at around 12-18"

2.  I want a goat for milk.  What are the best milk goats? How much milk (on average) should I expect to get per day?

3. I've hear if you keep a buck along with a doe that the  milk will taste different, is that true?

Anything else I should know?

Thank you! 

Eta: If I don't keep a buck, do I take the doe somewhere else to be bred?  How long does it usually take in order to ensure the doe is pregnant?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!! 

I'm new to goats so I don't have answers for you - still feeling my way through the initial phases of goat ownership.

I did learn LOTS from this website:   http://www.fiascofarm.com 

There's a wealth of info there.  The focus is on natural goat care however a good balance of both conventional/nonconventional information is there.  Great info for newbies like myself.  

And again


----------



## BluBug (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, GOATS are very cute & friendly, however, I've had all kinds of livestock and have had goats for the past 4 years, they are definately the most challenging & difficult livestock to keep & keep healthy & ALIVE. My suggestion is to attend as many Goat classes & Seminars as possible. Most of the AG Colleges offer these and a lot are FREE. And you meet many other goat owners.
Langston University in Oklahoma is the oldest & premier authority on raising goats. They offer a lot of info online & also have a free snail mail newsletter, as well as field days for goat education.
 BYH won't allow me to post the web address but just Google~Langston University.

Best of Luck.........


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2011)

My first thought is that probably wont be enough fencing to keep goats in.  So you would need to be prepared to improve your fencing if your goat decides it likes the garden or you better.  

How big is your field? 

Goats are very good at going under fencing. 12 to 18 inches above the ground is like a doorway to them.


----------



## peachick (Feb 15, 2011)

BluBug said:
			
		

> Hi, GOATS are very cute & friendly, however, I've had all kinds of livestock and have had goats for the past 4 years, they are definately the most challenging & difficult livestock to keep & keep healthy & ALIVE. My suggestion is to attend as many Goat classes & Seminars as possible. Most of the AG Colleges offer these and a lot are FREE. And you meet many other goat owners.
> Langston University in Oklahoma is the oldest & premier authority on raising goats. They offer a lot of info online & also have a free snail mail newsletter, as well as field days for goat education.
> BYH won't allow me to post the web address but just Google~Langston University.
> 
> Best of Luck.........


Ohh  this surprises me.  Im relatively new as well,  but  I have  not had ANY difficulties with my goats.  They are easy keepers.  Perhaps some breeds are more challenging...  Mine are meat goats.


----------



## georgialee (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

The pasture we have fenced is a little over an acre (I think, lol).  We have about 5 more pastured acres I can put animals on or about 6 wooded.

I used livestock fence for a goat I had before (boer) and he had no problem going under that even though it was to the ground.  He also climbed it, lol.  What is the best type of fence to use?  

I have an escape pig as well so maybe I can use the same type of fence to make her an area as well, lol.


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> BluBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised me as well...my goats are pygmies (primarily) and while classified meat they are truly tri-purpose (meat, milk, pet).  I don't have difficulty keeping them healthy and alive.  I've only lost 2 - 1 to predation - 1 kid to a headbutt in the side...

My goats are in with 2 horses - a Morgan mare and a mini horse/ shetland pony cross.  They get along great.

And I would definitely goat proof the fence...as others have suggested.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2011)

A lot of the hardiness, or lack of, in goats has to do with where you are located.  
Keeping goats in dry, cool areas tends to be easier than warm, muggy areas, due to parasite issues.

I agree that you should read up / learn all you can....I took the Langston meat goat classes online, and learned a lot.  Find / talk to some local goat folks and see what the main issues in your area are.

I also agree that a fence 12-18" off the ground will be an easy doorway for them to escape, ESPECIALLY the kiddos.

As far as goats living w/ horses, it can be done if the horses are ok w/ it and if you feed them seperately.  
We tried to keep horses w/ goats and when my evil mare kicked a preggo doe and caused her to abort, the horses left pronto.
The gelding accepted them ok, but I decided to get rid of the risk altogether.

Our first 3 or 4 years w/ goats were a breeze.  
Then we started kidding (lost kids to cocci) and goats got down w/ parasites (time for them to build up in the pasture / my inexperience / use of the wrong dewormers contributed) and they got mineral deficiency issues (mineral blocks aren't enough in most areas) and so on.

I like to say, "Nobody ever has a problem w/ ______ (insert issue here), until they do."  

We've owned goats for 16 years now....Been breeding them for 11, and I still learn all I can and still mess up sometimes.  It's a learning process.

A doe in milk shouldn't be around a buck, the 'bucky' smell can get in the milk and ruin it.

As far as the best breed to milk...ask 10 different breeders and they'll all tell you theirs is best. 
Saanens make a lot.
Toggs and Alpines do, too...but I don't like 'em (sorry to those who do, no offense...I own Toggs, I just don't LIKE them, lol)
N. Dwarves have the most butterfat (but small teats / less production b/c of their size).  Nubians have good butterfat but some folks don't like a goat w/ a 'personality'....I do.
My fav. as far as attitude / intelligence are Oberhasli, and they milk well...but mine seemed to have problems kidding so I scaled way back on them.  The stress was killing me.

I'm milking 3.5 (drying one off) Nubs and a Togg at the moment and getting 3.5 gallon a day.  
A good, full sized doe should give between 3/4 and a gallon of milk (or more) per day at her peak.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 15, 2011)

I have goats but they are Boers and Tennessee Fainters. Really more meat goats. But as far as the question about putting them in with horses, I have mine in with the sheep, llamas and chickens and they are perfectly fine. I only keep the goats away from the pregnant ewes because they will head butt them at feeding time and I don't want any side hits.  I love my goats. Have fun.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2011)

georgialee said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The pasture we have fenced is a little over an acre (I think, lol).  We have about 5 more pastured acres I can put animals on or about 6 wooded.
> 
> ...


Wooven wire fencing to the ground, with plenty of sturdy posts, and two strands of electric wire on the inside of that running off the same posts, about 4 inches off the wooven fence and one just above chest level to your goats and one strand lower to the ground.   This would be the ideal perfect set-up. All inner fencing with goats on both sides of fencing should have electric running on both sides.  

And do we have ours all like this, nope. Some of it. some of the rest of the fence line is on our "to do" list.  

But ideally you will need an area for a buck and a friend of his, some people use whethers, Could be a horse. 
A very sturdy weaning area for when you need to take babies off of mom.
A kidding pen for mom and babies for the first week or two or three, Either a horse friend for mom or another doe friend. 

Goats always do better in a herd situation so a friend from the same farm would be ideal, but they can learn to make new friends given time. Some do better than others.

good luck on all your research.


----------



## peachick (Feb 15, 2011)

one thing you might want to consider is the electric net fencing.  I LOVE mine.
When  I first got my goats.  I bought 2 rolls of it with a solor powered charger....  its perfectly portable and you can move them anywhere on the property.  So you are fencing  the herd instead of fencing  the land.




DSC_0317 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 15, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> one thing you might want to consider is the electric net fencing.  I LOVE mine.
> When  I first got my goats.  I bought 2 rolls of it with a solor powered charger....  its perfectly portable and you can move them anywhere on the property.  So you are fencing  the herd instead of fencing  the land.


Peachick, where did you get your fencing from?  I like the idea of this and would like to explore it further.  I have my main area fenced but I like this area for smaller pasture areas around the property.

Thanks!


----------



## peachick (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought mine from a local supplier.

But  here is a link for Premier
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=401&cat_id=53


----------



## farmerlor (Feb 15, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> one thing you might want to consider is the electric net fencing.  I LOVE mine.
> When  I first got my goats.  I bought 2 rolls of it with a solor powered charger....  its perfectly portable and you can move them anywhere on the property.  So you are fencing  the herd instead of fencing  the land.
> 
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4920325754_f60ae21a9b.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0317 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


Ooooooooh, I LIKE this fencing!!!  Will it work with the regular solar charger I used for my single strand hot wire or will I need a new charger just for this?


----------



## georgialee (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!

peachick - that fencing looks great!  How does it work as far as grounding goes?  Do you just do a temporary ground rod... something small?


----------



## BluBug (Feb 15, 2011)

HERD MASTER~very good post~you are right that when everything is going well~GREAT~then when reality comes, all goes to H~ in a handbasket. We had an very experienced Goat Keeper @ our last goat club meeting,she was the most honest person I have listened to speak, about that goats can find 365 ways to die on you !
I am constantly reading, studing & going to Goat Days @ a local University,trying to get ahead of my goats
And I use the electric net fencing for my goats & chickens and it is simple to install,more difficult to move & store. Tall grass & weeds are a problem. Uof KY uses it to graze Boer goats on Kudzu. You MUST keep it electryfied or the goats will get caught up in it. And it requires a very good ground. But I have it on many different types of chargers & they all work w/ it.
 I also used heavy duty 4 ft tall small opening horse fencing on top of regular woven wire to keep out neighbors dogs,on another paddock. 
One more thing~I bought too many goats when I started, so one problem became many problems, I would suggest starting w/ less than 10. They are supposed to have @ least 2 kids every year & often have more than that. Good Luck


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi...I'm a goataholic...  , wait until your waiting for your first kidding season......    I can't wait for my second....and third....twitch....twitch.....


----------



## canesisters (Mar 25, 2015)

Chiming in on this old thread....
Several years ago I 'borrowed' 3 goats to clear out an area of the yard.  The owners were reluctant to pick them back up once the brush was cleared and - despite my BEST efforts at rigging up some kind of fencing that would hold them - they cleared out much of the landscaping before they got gone after about 8 months.  So - I've had a *tiny* bit of experience keeping goats.

I've had horses for 30 years - and lost my last old mare last winter.
I'm seriously looking into getting a dairy cow... and that's where the goats have come up again.
The horses never challenged the fencing (2 lines of electric) and I actually didn't even turn it back on after doing a large repair from deer damage several years back.  Because they didn't even TRY to get out, I have been very lax about keeping my fence lines clear and clean. 
Before the cow arrives, I'll have to do some major cleaning up and 'beefing' up of the fencing. 
Much of the fence has been devoured by blackberry canes . 
I'm considering the idea of making a goat tractor to keep 2 goats in.  It would be a cattle pannel pen that is roughly 10'x20' with a shelter in one corner and with several of the grids of the pannel removed on the side that faces the fence.  I could move the tractor every day another 20' along the fence line so that they would circle the pasture a couple of times every year.

..... is this nuts????
Could they be happy and healthy living in a small pen - with fresh access to brush/pasture daily - or weekly depending on how fast they clear up what they can reach?
Are all yall goat-pros laughing at me right now thinking "Yeah right, and on day 2 - after she's caught them and stuffed them back in those open grid spaces... then what's she gonna do?"


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2015)

I think hotwire and a portable battery would be easier.  Lots of people use goats to clear brush that way.


----------

